# making good cameras is not enough - nikon shares down 19%



## Canon-F1 (Feb 8, 2013)

> One of the big stories in the business world today was that Nikon’s stock took a historic fall of nearly 19%. The company is weighted so heavily in the Nikkei Stock Average that the news had a rippling effect across the market, causing most Asian shares to drop.
> 
> Businessweek writes that the price drop was the largest single day decline in Nikon’s stock since 1985. It happened after the company cut its profit forecast due to decreasing demand and plummeting prices.
> 
> ...



http://www.petapixel.com/2013/02/07/nikon-stock-plummets-19-biggest-drop-since-1985/


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting... 

To go off-topic a bit here, I really like the idea one of the commentators to article had: To put a Canon compact sensor into a smartphone. That would be really nice, and I guess Canon could earn aLOT of money that way.

Ok, back on topic. It is very true that a good product does not mena that you can sell said product. But, when looking at the profit Nikon will STILL have (4-500 millions?), I would not get too worried. Although the trend is not looking the best for entry DSLRs...


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 8, 2013)

At the heart of the image.


----------

